# Portable Tool Boxes



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I pretty much despise the typical portable tool box / bag since most of them are basically a shell with a huge pocket that serves as a catch-all. I would love to upgrade to something with a little more organization, whether it's a bag with a lot of dividers & pockets or a box of some sort but am having a time finding much that I like without breaking the bank. I like the concept of the Pelican or Systainer boxes but they are stupid expensive. 

Pelican: http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=0450
Systainer: http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/storage-systems/

In the long run something that is modular (expandable) and portable is ideal. I work with Habitat frequently and need to move tools from my house to the job site. Otherwise the box(es) would be in my garage, which is not conditioned so temperature & moisture are a concern.

The Dewalt TStak might work but I don't know of anyone locally that carries them and I really like to look at stuff like this before I buy.

Any thoughts, ideas or products to look at are welcome.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Those are some nice boxes, but in 30 yrs. in the trades I can't recall seeing one.
I generally work from a gang box with several smaller bags and power tools inside it.
The gang box is either in my truck bed or on the job site. I can roll it anywhere, or fly it with a crane too


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

what exactly are you looking to carry in them tool wise, hand tools or power tools.

the reason i ask this is that the T-Staks arent nearly as versatile as the Systainers or hte Bosch L-boxx`s. and they arent very big inside.. their more suited for carrying small parts and fasteners believe it or not.. i was trying to get some L boxx`s myself for my cordless power tools along with my air nailers and other various smaller portable power tools used for interior trim installs. i opted into buying the dewalt tough boxes.. thye have much more space in them, are water proof and much more durable than the other types


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

combination of hand & power tools. I have a 4-piece makita kit (drill, driver, flashlight & sawzall) and a few nailers but they don't get used as much. It's mostly hand tools. Hammers, wrenches, screwdrivers, bits for the drill, squares - that kind of thing. With a bag everything ends up in a jumble and I can never find what I want without emptying out the bag. 

I'd like to keep at least the driver and drill with the hand tools. The sawzall and flashlight can stay in the bag they came in. 

I'll look into the L-Boxx some. Wonder if anyone near by has them in stock.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your carrying bigger stuff like that skip the tstak boxes all together.. get the tough box's you can actually get stuff in them

i have the small, medium and large tough boxes.. the small one carries all my drill bits and drivers. which is quite a few. the medium houses my makita 18v impact, hammer drill/driver, and cordless circ saw plus my milwaukee m12 impact plus my bosch corded oscilator and accessores case

the large one houses, 2 18 gauge brad nailers, 2- 23 gauge micro pinners, 1- 16 gauge finish nailer, orbital sander, laser level, 2 trim routers. plus clamps and a tupperware container filled with sanding discs


----------

